# Congressional hearing for what



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't you get sick and tired of all the posturing that goes on in Congress.

There are currently things going on in this world (war )and in this country (illegal imigrants pouring in), yet the political manuevering is all they are interested in spending their time and our money on.

Congress makes me sick uke: I mean literally sick when I read what they have been spending their time doing.

We should start hunting them with pit bull dogs :******:

Now the Democrats are talking about subpoenas for Bush staffers. :roll:

Democrats couldn't be more thrilled that the media has really glommed on to their manufactured scandal over the firing of eight U.S. Attorneys. *That partisan fool Patrick Leahy wants show hearings on Capital Hill. * WTF is wrong with the people of Vermont to keep him in office.

Hearings for what? *There has been no crime here. *There has been no wrongdoing. The president is clearly permitted to fire U.S. Attorneys whenever he decides he wants to. He hires them, he fires them.

Clinton fired every one of them. That had never happened before. He even fired the U.S. attorney who was in charge of the investigation of his wrongdoings with his pals at Madison Guaranty Federal Savings & Loan. Did Leahy demand hearings? Of course not! Leahy had no desire to manufacture a scandal a crisis in the Clinton administration .. but with an evil Republican in the White house, things are, of course, different. :eyeroll:

Leahy and the media are trying to tell us that most Americans are on the edge of their seats virtually every day waiting to get to the bottom of the story with these U.S. Attorneys. NOT SO! If Americans were concerned about these attorneys there would be an outcry are you mad about it I'm not. People don't care.

Bush is such a ***** it makes me sick.

It's time for Bush to stand his ground. If he gives in to Leahy and crowd on this one ... it's just a matter of days or weeks before the Democrats come up with another manufactured scandal to push to their buddies in the media. Remember ... the Democrat plan is to have some sort of working Bush scandal on the front pages of the nation's liberal newspapers right up to election day 2008.

Here's something for you to ponder.

OK ... so the Democrats hate Bush. They've vowed revenge since the 2000 elections. They wanted a selective recount in Florida -- a recount of only heavily Democrat counties. They wanted the votes of our military personnel overseas tossed out. They didn't care that thousands of military votes in the Florida panhandle were lost when the major networks declared the polls closed and Bush the winner with one hour left to vote in the heavily Republican areas of Florida. Bush won ... and the Democrats just can't stand it. They've been dedicated to the destruction of all things Bush ever since --- *even to the point of weakening America by working against Bush's efforts to fight Islamic Fascism*.

Now ... think of how things might have gone with the Democrats scandal-a-week strategy if the mainstream media hadn't been in the Democrats pockets for the past six years!

*By the way ... wouldn't it be nice if these Democrats were demanding answers to the mystery of how that $90,000 in cold hard bribery money was found in the freezer of Louisiana Congressman William Jefferson? Oh, wait. Excuse me. I almost forgot. He's a Democrat. When a Democrat takes bribes he ends up on the Homeland Security Committee :eyeroll: . When a Republican takes bribes he ends up in jail.*

None of them are worth a bucket of cold piss


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is ridiculous....Bush can fire whomever he wants.I saw a statistic yesterday that said Clinton fired 90 some ferderal prosecuters to put his buddies in.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Childish brats that can't stand to loose. There are still fools that think Bush didn't win the election in Florida. They think the supreme court (far left, liberal, activist, legislate from the bench, supreme court) put him in office. If there is anyway they could have given the election to Gore the supreme court would have. It had to be rock solid with no way out or the supreme court would have sided against Bush. It must have been a great disappointment to the liberals, because they think they own the supreme court. If they can't win in congress they always try to legislate through the activist supreme court.

Wasn't it interesting that the democrats didn't want the absentee votes from soldiers to count. I thought it was also interesting that in Florida the felons in prison voted 98% for Gore. They know who is going to punish gun owners and not criminals. Even stupid criminals are smart enough to understand that.

Yes, I think it was 96 federal prosecutors that Clinton fired. It was his right, Bush's right, and whoever follows him unless the congress tries to breach the separation of powers.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The big mistake Bush made was not doing it in his first year and cleaning out more. Him and his advisers are not very smart. Quite a few frys short of a happy meal. As a lame duck he's an easy mark.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Listening to Bill O today he had his investigation staff do their thing yesterday. They only got to two of the 8 prosecutors but one was fired because he refused to prosecute drug smugglers coming across the border unless there were 500 pounds or more of marijuana involved. This particular prosecutor freely admitted that was the reason. The second prosecutor was the woman that the Democrats are raving about but it turned out her dismissal was because she refused to prosecute illegal aliens unless they already had two or more felonies against them.

What some seem to just pass over is these prosecutors are hired by the President. They work for the President, not the people. The President is their client and he has the say what he wants accomplished.

I hope the people are happy because I suspect what we see now is all that we will get for the next 20 months.


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I think That this president needs to resign if he really doesn't want to be there anymore. I got the feeling that he doesn't.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Bush is already a has been, my concern is about the next guy to be the leader of the free world! George W just needs to finish out his term with as much damage control as possible and not try one more time to be something he is not! The american people and the world have had enough of Bush. He just needs to let us pick up the pieces and not make anymore messes for someone else to fix. He's like a hunting dog that just keeps ruining a hunt because he doesn't have shock collar on to bring him back to reality. Somebody needs to crank that baby up to get his attention. Down boy, down!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Screw the rest of the world and you nor I can speak for the American people, only ourselves. I get tired of the politicians saying the same thing.... the American people want this, they want that. They don't have a clue what the American people want until voting time and then as the Democrats are proving right now, they don't understand why they voted the way they did. When you see a pole that says 100% of the people are dissatisfied then you might cautiously speak for them.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Well excuse me, I guess it is just 70% of the American that disaprove of George W. My bad! Besides that it is you who used 100% in your post and not I! Don't give me this selfrighteous right wing bull**** again because George only won with a little over 50% of the popular vote to start with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rooster, Clinton didn't get 50% of the popular vote when big ears (Dumbo Perot) ran for president.

We know the media is liberal as it gets, so slants every poll we see. I can make a poll say anything I want.

A. Would you like to die next week of cancer in your right lung?
B. Would you like to die week after next of cancer in your left lung?

Choose A or B.

A. Do you approve of how president Bush is handling the illegal alien problem?
B. Do you approve of how president Bush is handling the Mexican border problem

Choosing all people for your poll you will get 75% disapprove
Choosing only republicans you will get an 80% disapprove

Media reports 80% of republicans disapprove of president Bush.

This is over simplified, but everyone gets the idea.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Well excuse me, I guess it is just 70% of the American that disaprove of George W


Independent polling by Rasmussen reports job approval for the President at 43% today. On the other hand the Democrat party dropped from 44% approval to 33% approval in the last 30 days. Self-righteous my *** Mr. I speak for America and btw, I said *if* you see a poll that says 100%, *then you might* be able to speak for the American people. . :eyeroll:


----------

